# Gulf weather



## SteveWill (Mar 7, 2011)

New member here...We are planning on exploring/investigating the Progresso area next winter. Are there prevailing North winds which dump seaweed on the coast that time of year? Would love to have some feedback. Steve W


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Welcome, Steve. I hope some of our members will have an answer for you. What interests you about that area?


----------



## SteveWill (Mar 7, 2011)

*Thanks for the welcome...*



RVGRINGO said:


> Welcome, Steve. I hope some of our members will have an answer for you. What interests you about that area?


Hi- We have been looking at vacationing around Progresso (meeting w/ my daughter and her family from Montreal). The breadth of activities is mult-generational. From beaches to birding to Uxmal. The more I look around, the more I like it for long term. 
We are about 3 years from retiring and want to do some serious birding. We have lots of questions about this (moving to Mexico), so I'm nosing around on your site. Any comments or suggestions would be appreciated.
I have been told about the "norther" that goops up the beaches with basura. Is this an issue at Holiday break? Some can get fussy.
Thanks again.... Steve


----------



## dongringo (Dec 13, 2010)

I've been to Progeso four times in the last 9 years, only once did I see a mess of seaweed and jellyfish. I think that was in April after a storm. The area is now seasonally flooded with Canadians, who have created some interesting Mex-Cajun dishes in restarantitos owned by permanent residents.


----------

